# Treating Ringworm in Calf with Grapefruit Seed Extract?



## MaggieS (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello! I’m new here and had a question about treating ringworm. One of our heifer calves is about a month old. We’re bucket feeding her along with another calf who is about 3 weeks older, to tame them for milking next year. I had been petting them while they drank to get them used to me and washing my hands afterwards, but then my baby got a really horrible, vicious case of ringworm on her back, so apparently I wasn’t washing them well enough. I took her to the doctor here in town, which is a farming community, said it must have come from an animal since it was such a strong case. Then I saw the little calf has faint patches on her face and around her eye where the hair is fading away and it’s been spreading more and more everyday, poor thing. The older calf seems to have no symptoms. Luckily, grapefruit seed extract stopped and began reversing the growth on my daughter within an hour and now it has almost completely faded away in just a few days.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience using it on an animal. My husband and I were saying that maybe we could spray her down with the diluted solution, but we’re not sure how well that would work to get at the skin. I’m nervous wiping her down with it, in case she starts rubbing against us.

We’re also wondering if we should just let it be and hope it goes away by itself, but the sun rarely gets very bright where we live, so that might not work. 

Thanks a million!


----------

